# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Duda con la firma

## Magic Jose Luis

Hola,no se porque,pero tenog una firma,pero en mis comentarios,no aparece...A que se debe??

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

> Hola,no se porque,pero tenog una firma,pero en mis comentarios,no aparece...A que se debe??


 Anda!!!Ya funciona...Pero no se como borrar el mensaje anterior.Siento mucho las molestisa.

----------


## eidanyoson

No pasa nada, lo único ¿no crees que la firma es demasiado GRANDE?  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:  :O15:

----------


## Iban

Con ese pedazo de firma nadie leerá lo que escribes. No seas animal y ponle un tamaño de letra normal.

----------


## Pulgas

He cambiado el tamaña de tu firma. Te recuerdo uno de los puntos de las normas del foro.

*Todo miembro del foro se compromete a NO realizar las siguientes acciones*: 
*Escribir de forma que dificulte la lectura del foro.*
Escribir en un tamaño de letra excesivamente pequeño o grande, o que desentone visualmente con el resto de los mensajes del foro.Y, como ya está resuelto, cierro el tema.

----------

